# Direct hoses beware



## hobby fishing (Feb 2, 2012)

Beware. Hi all I bought a 12 meter hose for my karcher it burst at the reel on the outer plastic they sent sent me out a new hose. I work offshore so never changed it straight away when I changed it i never used it the replacement hose sprays water everywhere where it connects. I emailed them 6 days ago no reply very poor service absolute rubbish quality. Not to mention the time I have wasted changing hoses when I should be cleaning and I'm not done yet I still need to do it again so if ur thinking about them think again. I can only speak about my expectancies they are


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Where did you buy it from mate?, any links. Was it from an authorized karcher outlet?. I was planning to buy one for myself. Thank God you saved me the trouble.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

My Direct Hose is very good. Not karcher fitting but nilfisk.

Sorry to hear about your experience but there are many other happy customers on here.


----------



## jambo. (Jun 3, 2014)

direct hoses going by the title, I bought a snow foam lance from them through ebay a couple of weeks back that was also faulty, sent many messages and rarely got a reply, eventually received a replacement a couple of days ago, still to try it out yet


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of happy customers have used them, but with anything you can get faults.

As far as im aware Direct hoses started selling to the general public but they mainly serve other companies etc with very large orders.

Its also a small outfit in that its only a couple as far as im aware.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I've also bought from Direct hoses, got my snow foam lance there and they were great as far as I'm concerned, everyone has problems sometimes but give them a chance and they will sort you out.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a 12m Karcher extension from Direct Hoses. The Karcher brass fittings were very poorly finished and needed dressing and de-burring before they would fit properly. They have subsequently worked OK and the hose seems to be decent quality. 

My email to them went unanswered


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I got my 10m hose from them and its great arrived fast and well made, but I have heard a lot of gripes about them being for lack of a better phrase "**** poor" at after sales support, or fixing issues with faulty products. Hope you get your problem sorted fast as bad news travels fast certainly on here.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought the 12m Karcher and it's awful. Pissed off isn't the word.


----------



## hobby fishing (Feb 2, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I bought the 12m Karcher and it's awful. Pissed off isn't the word.


Thats how I feel I have wasted enough time on them I am now searching the net for a new hose.I will write the thing off as a bad  experience and put it down to a learning curve never buy anything from a company with no phone number and if it seems to cheap to be a good deal there is a reason :wall: thanks for the replies Hobby


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Try the QWashers shop on ebay, slightly more expensive than DH but they have a very good reputation.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a Qwashers hose on my Nilfisk, can't fault it.

However, I also have a snow foam lance for my Karcher from Direct Hoses that I have not yet had a chance to use. Here's hoping it's not faulty


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have a 10mtr Karcher hose for my K4 from Direct hoses, is faultless, couplings on both sites good quality, quick service, and the even send me 2 spare o-rings for free with the order, no complains, will use again!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

The quality of product from DH isn't really in question. It's their poor after-sales service and poor communication that seems to let them down.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I know the guy is very busy - I had no issue with the one I bought or the customer service.


----------



## hobby fishing (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hose*

I can only comment on the service I got and the quality complete I can post photos If anybody doubts me I have photos of the quality products I got:devil:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Please post some photos as i was planning on buying a hose from them


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got a 15m Nilfisk hose from Direct Hoses on mine and it's brilliant. Once of the best things I've bought for detailing. Couldn't be happier over 2 years on.


----------



## Pcpogo (Mar 16, 2014)

I ordered and received a replacement hose with quick connect for my Nilfisk from there eBay site. Arrived and works well with no complaints.

I then went back and purchased a drain cleaning hose from them via eBay which I didn't use for a month or so. On trying it I found that the brass connector won't fit into my lance. Appears to be the wrong connector albeit it matches the dimension on there web site.

I have contacted them via eBay receiving one reply asking for pics which I duly sent. No reply received in two weeks. During this time I have sent numerous emails and have even tried phoning in the number provided on eBay ( legal details part) but still no reply from either,

Direct hoses please get a grip and look after your customers or stick to supplying bulk orders and take down your eBay and website.

Anyone got some proper contact details for them. I really like the quality of there stuff but there customer service, or lack of it to be exact is killing them.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 10mtr hose from Qwashers, the quality of the hose and metal fittings is excellent, I also have the quick connect fitting too and that is a top quality piece of kit too.

But the thing I was most impressed with was the communication from Qwashers, I received 5 e-mails from the guys covering all points from my initial order through to delivery. A Top Firm IMO.

Andy...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

XtrailAndy said:


> I have a 10mtr hose from Qwashers, the quality of the hose and metal fittings is excellent, I also have the quick connect fitting too and that is a top quality piece of kit too.
> 
> But the thing I was most impressed with was the communication from Qwashers, I received 5 e-mails from the guys covering all points from my initial order through to delivery. A Top Firm IMO.
> 
> Andy...


Have to agree with this too as my experience was the same.
I tried Direct Hoses before them as StevefromWath on here is a mate of the guy but emails went unanswered as i had a question before ordering so i went to Qwashers who were the complete opposite. Excellent product from QW too.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't you ring the guy? I rang and arranged pick up of my hose


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Can't you ring the guy? I rang and arranged pick up of my hose


The number isn't freely available but feel free to Pm me it as I would like to pick one up soon.


----------



## Pcpogo (Mar 16, 2014)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Can't you ring the guy? I rang and arranged pick up of my hose


If you have a phone number can you pm me it please.

I tried messaging Steve for the wath too but no reply.

UPDATE:
Had a pm from Steve. There having issues with Orange apparently. 
I've also just had reply from eBay from Bill. Hopefully get me issue resolved. I do get the impression that there a good company as far as product goes. But as previously stated they need to sort out customer support.

UPDATE:

Despite a reply via the eBay site complaint from Bill I have had no further communication despite being asked to provide dates I would be at home so that collection of my hose could be arranged. Three dates were supplied and they have come and passed! eBay has automatically closed the dispute due to the length of time taken (deliberate ploy perhaps)!!! Still not impressed. left with a drain cleaning hose with the wrong connector.

FINAL UPDATE:

Despite Steve doing his best and a reply from the company confirming I've got the wrong fitting (after sending photos as requested) it appears I've been forgotten about/ignored once again after being assured they'd arrange collection of the wrong item and replace it with the correct hose. I don't normally put stuff like this on forums etc but, sorry this has been a shocking display of pot luck customer service and for that only I will not be using again or recommending to anyone.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm due to order a new, longer hose for my PW, but having followed this thread, I've kinda made my mind up who's not getting my business.
Quotes such as :-
The number isn't freely available 
emails went unanswered 
and
their customer service, or lack of it to be exact is killing them.
Should ring alarm bells for any company


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

There a few unhappy people that's all still get my buissness and just has getting a full quick release set up cant wait


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

No phone number easily accessible but an address on Companies House for Direct Hoses Ltd in Rotherham (is that them?)
Can send you a link if that sounds like the right company, then you can contact them without having to go through email. Might be more responsive :thumb:


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Was looking into a replacement for my stock Nilfisk hose, I have a Nilfisk C125.7-6.

Found a couple of topics here on DW, mainly suggesting Qwashers and Direct Hoses. Seems like a couple of people had some bad experiences (couple of good ones as well) with the latter company but decided to risk it anyway. *HUGE mistake*.... Short summary of my order:


*29/09:* placed my order 
*03/10*: confirmation that my order has been shipped
*09/10:* still hadn't received anything so I emailed them asking for a tracking URL, received one that same day (odd that I didn't received one earlier)
*11/10:* emailed DH as the tracking URL didn't show any movement at all
*13/10:* no response so I sent a reminder mentioning that a full week had gone by without seeing any movement at all
*24/10:* still no reponse, sent another reminder that I'd be filing a PayPal dispute
*25/10:* oddly enough a got a reply the next day, saying that they'll look into it... haven't heard back since

Since we're the 1st of November now -and another FULL week has gone by without receiving any sort of reply- I'll be filing a PayPal complaint. Horrible customer service and pretty disgusting way to deal with your customers.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

They have a 'new improved' All Black 8 on the market. 

The old one was superb....when it worked! Sadly that wasn't for long and the customer service is shocking!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

They can ram it. Useless company and product.


----------



## phatp1p3 (4 mo ago)

I Purchased an all black 9 detailers kit with a 15 mtr hose from direct hoses. It is the best bit of kit I have had. It recently sprung an oil leak. I emailed them and got some advice about where the leak might be from etc. I found them to be quite efficient in replying. In the end I have sent the unit back to them for repair and service. I have had to pay postage which has worked out at £15 for both there and back via UPS and the have charged me £45 for the repair and service.
I didnt do any research prior to my purchase and only after the leak did I start reading loads of bad reviews about after sales so I was a bit aprehensive but, I have no issues with them. The whole process as been easy enough in my opinion they have been fine. The whole job has taken a week including postage so not a bad turnaround if you ask me


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

phatp1p3 said:


> I Purchased an all black 9 detailers kit with a 15 mtr hose from direct hoses. It is the best bit of kit I have had. It recently sprung an oil leak. I emailed them and got some advice about where the leak might be from etc. I found them to be quite efficient in replying. In the end I have sent the unit back to them for repair and service. I have had to pay postage which has worked out at £15 for both there and back via UPS and the have charged me £45 for the repair and service.
> I didnt do any research prior to my purchase and only after the leak did I start reading loads of bad reviews about after sales so I was a bit aprehensive but, I have no issues with them. The whole process as been easy enough in my opinion they have been fine. The whole job has taken a week including postage so not a bad turnaround if you ask me


This post is 8 years old. They might have improved since then!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Hope so just got a 10m hose 🤣 all connected well to my karcher and worked fine stubby gun seems decent too but I suppose anything after the stock hose on the karcher would be an improvement!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 10m hose from them and had it 5 years no issues. 
you will always have a percentage of faults in all aspects of life. Just chill out


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

My aged 25m hose on the reel burst so decided to pay them a visit to see if they could replace it or repair it. I found that they’ve moved premises since I last visited them after the pandemic was lifted to return the broken AB9, they’re in a smaller unit a couple of miles away.
However they where able to repair the hose by fitting 2 screw ends + a 22mm coupling, so I can use a shorter 20m hose or add the additional 5m, total cost £10 cash


----------

